# 38g Stocking Suggestions



## adamlafrance (Aug 31, 2014)

Recently I've begun the process of re-stocking my 38g freshwater tank. I had five fish in there about a week ago but I came to the realization that they were too big for the tank and they were too aggressive for me to add any other fish. I brought them to a local fish store who welcomed them with open arms and now I'm ready to re-stock my tank. It's artificially planted with some lava rock thrown in there too. I'm hoping to have some schooling fish, probably either a school of rummynose or penguin tetras. I have heard though that rummynose can be hard to start up. I also thought about adding some angels but I'm not 100% sure about it. Any suggestions about what else I should add or critiques on my wishlist??


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry nobody took the time to reply to you-SHAME ON ALL OF US!!!

The rummynose need a very stable tank to start with, other than that they are easy and thrive. I am a penguin tetra fan. They are very neat easy to maintain fish. Too bad you don't see them around more. Just keep in mind with penguins you can't house fin nippers.

Angles may be a bad move as they do get increaingly aggressive with age and size. If you are looking for a larger center piece type fish a pearl gourami would work nicely. 4-6 female bettas of different colors would look nice as well and they don't really limit what else you can have.

I always tell people look at your tank like three zones. Top, middle and bottom. Unless you just want a speices only or an aggressive tank zoning is the best way to plan. It keeps all tankmates out of each others hair (scales) when it comes to feeding and living space. With a 38gal, I'd go with maybe the female bettas, 6 sparkling gouramis, or a school of say 6-8 male Endlers. In the middle, assuming you have penguins, I'd also add one of these choices, 6-8 cherry barbs with half albinos, 6 celestrial danios-worth every penny-or maybe the rummynose say 6-8. For the bottom there are tons of choices. Seeing you have no live plants, I would go with either 4 CPOs, 1 Cherax crayfish or a nice school or two of cory cats. You could add loaches with the corys but not with crayfish. If you like loaches and want 6 corys and loaches get 6-8 Kuhli loaches half banded and half black.

If you would like further ideas just P.M. me


----------

